# Brazos Bend State Park May 25



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Had another fabulous time out there Saturday. Here is some of what I saw.
BTW those are two different hawks. Mother and juvi. same lizard


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sandy, your photos rock! Nice job.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

These are awesome...love #2.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pics, congrats!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great picts!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice sandy. Great photos.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Great pics, excellent job. The gator pic is a good shot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Excellent pictures. What camera, lens and setting did you use?


----------

